# How to stop Youtube Videos from loading?



## ariftwister (Aug 7, 2013)

I dont want the youtube video to buffer/load while i visit to read only comments. is there any way to temporarily stop them from loading/buffering ?


----------



## abhidev (Aug 7, 2013)

right click on the video and select 'Stop Download'


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 7, 2013)

^It doesnt appear anymore


----------



## abhidev (Aug 7, 2013)

ohh...well then just point the cue to the end of the video


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 7, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> I dont want the youtube video to buffer/load while i visit to read only comments. is there any way to temporarily stop them from loading/buffering ?



u will have to use some addons/plugins for blocking flash video download...
check in firefox addons section


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 8, 2013)

If you use chrome go to settings -> Advanced Settings -> Plug-ins.
Select Click to play and then Done.


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 8, 2013)

Luffy said:


> If you use chrome go to settings -> Advanced Settings -> Plug-ins.
> Select Click to play and then Done.



Okay that was helpful


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 8, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> u will have to use some addons/plugins for blocking flash video download...
> check in firefox addons section



Any specific add-on for Firefox?


----------



## baiju (Aug 8, 2013)

I use flash block plugin in firefox.

For opera go to Preferences > Advanced > Content > Enable plug-ins only on demand.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 9, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Any specific add-on for Firefox?



Go to Options -> Applications tab -> Select 'always ask' under the action column for every type of media file. this should work.

Also, install Adblock plus to block flash based ads.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 9, 2013)

abhidev said:


> ohh...well then just point the cue to the end of the video



When YT removed the "stop download" option from the context menu, it sucked pretty hard.

But your suggestion is good for temporarily stopping the video!


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Aug 24, 2013)

abhidev said:


> ohh...well then just point the cue to the end of the video


This is what i do....
Its easy, simple, requires ONE click and no messing around with addons and settings..even my Grandma can do this (actually she's expired but if she was alive, am she sure could do this)
Dunno why people seek complicated solutions to an easy work-around


----------

